# Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?



## Tim1974 (22. November 2016)

*Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hallo nochmal,

da ich ja mit den Maximaltemperaturen meines i7-4770K mit Werkstakt nicht ganz glücklich bin und darum die maximale Leistungsaufnahme im BIOS auf 84 Watt begrenzt habe, was mich aber sicherlich ein wenig Rechenleistung kostet, überlege ich ob es Sinn machen würde, den CPU-Kühler zu tauschen.

Momentan ist der Noctua NH C12P SE14 (mit voller Drehzahl) im Einsatz.
Damit kommt die CPU wie oft erwähnt bei Prime95 Small FFTs auf gut 75°C, wenn ich parallel auch noch die Grafikkarte mit Furmark voll auslaste, kommt die CPU auf ca. 80°C Maximalwert, wenn ich jetzt im BIOS die 84 Watt Begrenzung wieder raus nehme, bin ich sicher bei über 90°C und das ohne Übertakten.
Da der Rechner und die CPU nun über 3 Jahre alt sind, könnte ich ja auch mal versuchen behutsam zu übertakten, aber mit dem Kühler wird da wohl nicht mehr viel gehen, fürchte ich zumindest.

Der PC sieht momentan so aus:
sysProfile: ID: 180049 - Tim36

Das Gehäue ist ein Coolermaster CM 690 III, würde da der Noctua NH D15 überhaupt rein passen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieviel Grad niedriger würde die CPU-Temperatur damit geschätzt ungefähr werden, sind gut 10°C unter Vollast oder mehr drinn?

Kann ich den Kühler bei eingebautem Mainboard und eingebauter Grafikkarte bei stehendem Tower montieren, oder ist davon abzuraten?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Wie sieht es denn mit der Belüftung des Gehäuses aus? Wie viele Lüfter pusten rein/raus?

MfG


----------



## -Xe0n- (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> sind gut 10°C unter Vollast oder mehr drinn?



Ja mit 2 Lüftern locker.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann ich den Kühler bei eingebautem Mainboard und eingebauter Grafikkarte bei stehendem Tower montieren, oder ist davon abzuraten?


Wenn du es schaffst klar. Kommt aber darauf an ob dein Gehäuse hinterm Mainboard eine Aussparung hat.

Der Kühler passt in dein Gehäuse


----------



## aloha84 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

@TE

Mal ganz ehrlich, Prime 95 ist zwar als worst case ganz nett.
Aber das spiegelt doch nicht den PC-Alltag wieder.
Nimm deine Begrenzung im Bios raus, und spiele ne Runde GTA V, Forza oder Doom und schau dir dabei die Temps an.
Wenn das alles im grünen Bereich ist und dir die Leistung nicht reicht, kannst du übertakten.


----------



## buggs001 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Wow das ist aber ein netter Kühler.
Das Ding habe ich noch nie gesehen.

Die 4xxx Serie von Intel wird leider von Haus aus etwas wärmer.
Hier hat Intel eine schlechte Wärmeleitpaste unter der Metallhaube verwendet.

Aber mit einem guten Tower müsste schon noch etwas drinnen sein.
Ob es allerdings 10°C sind, wage ich bei Deinem derzeitigen "fetten" Topblower zu bezweifeln.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, Du hast kein Temperaturproblem.
Das kommt Dir nur so vor und auch wenn Du mit Prime und Furmark auf 90° kommen solltest, heißt das für mich, dass Du im Alltag nie die 80°C sehen wirst.
Also passt ja alles.

Wenn Du jedoch übertakten möchtest ist der Wechsel nachvollziehbar.
Wunder solltest Du Dir beim 4770K, aufgrund dem oben erwähnten Probleme nicht erwarten.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Nimm lieber Aida64, das ist realistischer um herauszufinden wie deine max Temperatur im Alltagsbetrieb ist. Dort kannst du direkt das komplette System auslasten inklusive Grafikkarte. Prime war früher mal gut aber mittlerweile ist das echt Hardcore für die CPU. Unter Prime habe ich so hohe Temperaturen das die CPU nach wenigen Minuten abschaltet. Aber selbst bei Battlefield 1 wird die nicht heißer als 60 Grad, und die Kiste läuft seit 1 1/2 Jahren absolut stabil.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Danke für die Antworten!

Ja, ich hab hinter dem Mainboard eine Aussparung für die Backplate, kann diese also abnehmen, ohne das Board aus zu bauen. Die Frage ist halt, ob man bei eingebautem Mainboard genug sieht und genug Spielraum hat für die Montage dieses Riesenkühlers?
Ich hab noch nie sowas montiert, aber das Noctua-Montagesystem ist wirklich gut und es liegt ja eine Anleitung bei.

Wie sollte man die CPU denn reinigen, nachdem man den alten Kühler abgenommen hat?
Sollte es da spezielle "TIM clean" Reinigungslösung sein, oder tut es Isopropylalkohol oder sogar Brennspritirus auch?
Sollte oder muß man die CPU zum Reinigen etwas aus dem Sockel nehmen?

Kann man den neuen Kühler dann bei stehendem Tower anbringen oder sollte man den Tower dazu auf die Seite legen, auch beim Auftragen der neuen Wärmeleitpaste?


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sollte es da spezielle "TIM clean" Reinigungslösung sein, oder tut es Isopropylalkohol oder sogar Brennspritirus auch?
> Sollte oder muß man die CPU zum Reinigen etwas aus dem Sockel nehmen?



zu 1. Nö, Isopropanol oder Brennspiritus reicht

zu 2. Nö, würde ich drinnen lassen

Die WLP lässt sich natürlich etwas besser auftragen, wenn der Rechner liegt 

Ob du genug Spielraum hast, kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich das Case nicht besitze


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich würde köpfen mal versuchen. Hat bei mir ordentlich was gebracht. Dazu noch etwas undervolten und schon lief das Ding bis maximal 45°C @ Stock beim zocken mit nem EKL Olymp und bis 75°C bei 4,8 GHz mit 1,4V.


----------



## Chimera (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Bitte gleich mal ein Vid machen, wie du nen ü1kg Kühler mit stehendem Tower anbringen willst. Dürft noch interessant sein zu sehen, wie du dann plötzlich merken wirst "Shit, wär ich doch Vishnu-linke und hätte nen 3ten und 4ten Arm, dann ging es wohl doch besser!"  Ne Ernsthaft, das Teil wiegt ordentlich und wenn du es sauber machen willst, leg den PC zumindest auf die Seite. Erspart dir unnötiges rumwürgen und kannst nicht nur einfacher die WLP verstreichen und den Kühler anbringen, sondern siehst dabei wohl auch mehr als im stehenden Tower


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Geht leicht mit nem Olymp und NHD15 sowie 14


----------



## Tim1974 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hab mal nachgeschaut, wenn ich den NH D15 installieren würde, hätte ich angeblich noch ziemlich genau 0,6 cm Platz zur Gehäuseseitenwand.

Ich würde dann die Backplate stehend montieren, dann den PC auf die rechte Seite legen und den Rest so, richtig?

Dann ist noch die Frage, die CPU vorher zu reinigen, also sagen wir mit Isopropylalkohol, ist es da egal ob 70% oder 90%?
Brennspiritus kann Rückstände hinterlassen, darum nehm ich den besser nicht, der ist ja vergält mit einem Bitterstoff oder ähnlichem, der nicht verdunstet.
Wozu gibts eigentlich die speziellen TIM-clean-Reinigungslösungen, habe die irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber Alkoholen?

Der nächste Schritt würde dann sein die Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen, wohl der schwerste Schritt, zum einen die richtige Menge zu treffen, damit er optimal kühlt, zum anderen das sie nicht raus quilt und in den Sockel läuft.
Ist es da wirklich am besten einen Klecks genau in die Mitte auf die CPU zu geben und dann den Kühler drauf zu pappen und festzuziehen?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann ist noch die Frage, die CPU vorher zu reinigen, also sagen wir mit Isopropylalkohol, ist es da egal ob 70% oder 90%?
> Brennspiritus kann Rückstände hinterlassen, darum nehm ich den besser nicht, der ist ja vergält mit einem Bitterstoff oder ähnlichem, der nicht verdunstet.



Ist egal, die wenigen Rückstände machen einer CPU nichts und schon gar nicht dem Heatspreader. Einige nehmen sogar Fensterreiniger. Ich nutze meist Feuerzeugbenzin, das ist etwas sauberer als Spiritus. Wenn du es günstig bekommst hol dir idealerweise hochprozentiges Iso.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wozu gibts eigentlich die speziellen TIM-clean-Reinigungslösungen, habe die irgendwelche Vorteile gegenüber Alkoholen?



Der Vorteil daran besteht in dem Gewinn der Verkäufer  Geldmacherei!

Zum rest

Backplate stehend montieren, die wird ja festgeschraubt. Rechner hinlegen. Paste in Erbsengröße in die Mitte der CPU und den Anpressdruck des Kühlers den Rest erledigen lassen. Das Rumgemansche bringt kaum einen Vorteil, könnte sogar zu Nachteilen führen. Am Ende ist es fast egal wie WLP aufgetragen wird, die Klecksmethode ist aber am bequemsten. Den Noctua kannst du auch nicht zu festschrauben, der hat einen definierten Anschlagspunkt


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hab mal nachgeschaut, wenn ich den NH D15 installieren würde, hätte ich angeblich noch ziemlich genau 0,6 cm Platz zur Gehäuseseitenwand.
> 
> Ich würde dann die Backplate stehend montieren, dann den PC auf die rechte Seite legen und den Rest so, richtig?
> 
> ...



Desinfektionsmittel ist auch ok.

Guck dir ein paar YouTube Videos an. Es ist fast egal welche Methode du nimmst. Mach ne erbsengroße Kugel in die Mitte des HS und dann einfach wieder den Kühler drauf ^^.


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich vermute der D15 wird dann aber nicht rein passen, da durch den RAM der vordere Lüfter immer etwas mehr nach oben kommt. Nimm lieber den Olymp zum Beispiel.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Meine Speicherriegel haben aber keinen Kühlkörper, sind also nicht so hoch, darum hoffe ich, daß es da keine Probleme gibt.
Notfalls könnte ich ja einen Lüfter weglassen, ist ja sowieso fraglich, ob zwei da nennenswert mehr Kühlleistung bringen als einer, oder ich baue den einen an der hinteren Seite des Kühlers an, also neben dem Rückwandlüfter, sofern er da paßt.

Bei Noctua überzeugt mich einfach die immer wieder gelobte überragende Qualität und das ausgereifte Montagesystem und eben bei letzterem will ich keinerlei Kompromisse eingehen, da ist es mir dann ausnahmsweise auch egal, ob der Kühler 20-30 Euro mehr oder weniger kostet, denn wenn er abfällt, richtet er sicherlich sehr viel mehr Schaden an...


----------



## Narbennarr (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Mit niedrigem Ram, muss der Lüfter nicht nach oben und man bleibt bei 165mm. Mit 171 mm das das CM 690 bietet, ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
Der Oylmp ist allenfalls preislich eine Alternative.  Noctua hat mit das beste Montagesystem, mit Abstand bessere Lüfter und lange Garantie/Service.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hab gerade mal Tests gelesen, vielleicht wird es auch der Vorgänger, der NH-D14, der ist ein wenig günstiger und scheint bei reduzierter Lüfterdrehzahl nicht schlechter zu kühlen, zu dem ist er noch minimal weniger hoch.


----------



## Deimos (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist egal, die wenigen Rückstände machen einer CPU nichts und schon gar nicht dem Heatspreader. Einige nehmen sogar Fensterreiniger. Ich nutze meist Feuerzeugbenzin, das ist etwas sauberer als Spiritus.


Wegstreichen bzw. etwas Spucke würdens auch tun.  Der Unterschied ist vermutlich nicht mal messbar.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Fragt sich auch wieviel Wärmeleitpaste zuvor verwendet wurde, ich hab das ja nicht selbst gemacht, aber mal beobachtet, das die da recht viel, vermutlich viel zu viel von dem Zeug genommen haben.  Darum mach ich auch jetzt lieber alles selbst!

Kann es passieren, daß der alte Kühler gar nicht ab geht und die CPU mit raus reißt?
Oder das die alte WLP in den Sockel gelaufen ist?

Was mach ich in so einem Fall?


----------



## Narbennarr (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Die CPU wird von dem Rahmen gehalten, die geht nicht einfach so raus. Das passiert nur bei AMD gerne mal^^ Wenn  der Kühler nach dem losschrauben nicht vernünftig abgeht einfach etwas drehen und sanft ziehen
Wärmepaste im Sockel ist unwahrscheinlich, macht aber erstmal auch keinen Schaden...außer es ist soviel das kein Kontakt mehr besteht.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ok, ich werd wohl den NH-D14 nehmen, den kann ich sofort im Laden abholen fahren und er ist nicht ganz so hoch, läßt mir ca. 0,5 cm mehr Luft zur Seitenwand, obendrein ist er noch ca. 12 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ok, ich werd wohl den NH-D14 nehmen, den kann ich sofort im Laden abholen fahren und er ist nicht ganz so hoch, läßt mir ca. 0,5 cm mehr Luft zur Seitenwand, obendrein ist er noch ca. 12 Euro günstiger.



Jo, dann viel Spaß beim Einbauen, das ist ein toller Kühler


----------



## -Xe0n- (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Und viel Spaß beim Auspacken  Kenne keinen Hersteller bei dem das Auspacken so schön ist


----------



## tsd560ti (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Das von ChrissLyi angesprochene Köpfen der CPU ist zwar ein schwieriges Unterfangen, doch würde noch einiges Bringen, vor allem in Kombinatation mit einem besseren Kühler.

Sent from my Mi Max using Tapatalk


----------



## S!lent dob (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann ist noch die Frage, die CPU vorher zu reinigen, also sagen wir mit Isopropylalkohol, ist es da egal ob 70% oder 90%?
> Brennspiritus kann Rückstände hinterlassen, darum nehm ich den besser nicht, der ist ja vergält mit einem Bitterstoff oder ähnlichem, der nicht verdunstet.


Kinderkram, Bremsenreiniger aufn Tuch sprühen und abwischen.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

In meinem Haushalt habe ich eher Spiritus und Co parat als Bremsenreiniger


----------



## buggs001 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

In einem Mountainbike-Haushalt ist es eher umgekehrt.


----------



## Meroveus (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Klopapier oder Küchenrolle, gab noch nie Probleme  und ist meistens ausreichend vorhanden .


----------



## Tim1974 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich hab in der Apotheke 99%igen Isopropanol gekauft, das sollte damit ja gut gehen.

Aber ich hab mich entschlossen vor dem Kühlerkauf und Montage doch erst nochmal einen Versuch mit Undervolting zu machen, die manuell gesetzte Leistungsbegrenzung auf 84 Watt hab ich wieder rausgenommen bzw. auf Auto gesetzt, so kann die CPU wieder die volle Leistung entfalten, sind ca. 6% Mehrleistung, wenn ich dem Intel Burn Test V2 glaube.

Zu den Temperaturen, bevor ich die VCore runtergesetzt habe, war diese im BIOS auf ca. 1.1 Volt auf Auto-Einstellungen, allerdings wurden ca. 1.176 als anliegender Wert ausgegeben, keine Ahnung warum.
Damit kam die CPU bei Prime95 Small FFTs nach 15 Minuten auf ca. 85°C maximale Kerntemperatur, der Verbrauch lag durchschnittlich bei 99 Watt, Spitzenwert ca. 104 Watt!

Nun wo ich die VCore manuell auf 1.050 Volt eingetragen habe bleibt die CPU beim gleichen Test bei etwa 71°C und verbrät nur rund 82,6 Watt!
Sollte die CPU so also stabil laufen, was ich gerade teste, dann kann ich mir den neuen Kühlerkauf sparen, ansonsten kann ich mich Volt-mäßig ja noch etwas nach oben hangeln unter der Hoffnung, daß die CPU irgendwann stabil läuft und trotzdem nicht so heiß wird wie mit Auto-Einstellungen.


----------



## Meroveus (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Damit kam die CPU bei Prime95 Small FFTs nach 15 Minuten auf ca. 85°C maximale Kerntemperatur, der Verbrauch lag durchschnittlich bei 99 Watt, Spitzenwert ca. 104 Watt!



Keine Sorge, das passiert nur unter Prime. Je nach Setting und Prozessor geht da schon um einiges mehr wie in Spielen. Mein persönlicher Rekord, unter Verwendung einer 4 Kern CPU, liegt bei 188 Watt (4790K 5GHz @ 1.37 Volt).

Mir meiner jetzigen CPU, komme ich unter Prime Small FFT´s auf 170 Watt (145 Watt TDP) und in Spielen zwischen 88-120 Watt (je nach Titel).


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Wenn du es noch kühler haben willst, köpf das Ding. Das kann wahre Wunder bewirken .


----------



## Tim1974 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich hab mir halt überlegt, was nützt der beste Kühler, wenn die Wärmeüberleitung zwischen Core und Heatspreader mies ist... Dann kann ich 90 Euro für einen Super-Kühler ausgeben und hab schlimmstenfalls keine oder nur minimalst niedrigere Temperaturen.
Außerdem käme ich mit dem NH-D14 oder D15 kaum noch an was ran, weil der so riesig ist und mit ca. 1,25 kg am Board zerrt...

Momentan laufen die Streßtests alle stabil, nachdem ich das BIOS nochmal geupdated und die VCore auf 1.050 Volt festgesetzt habe.
Selbst beim Prime95 Small FFTs wurden es nach genau einer Stunde Laufzeit nicht mehr als 73°C Maximaltemperatur, bei etwa 84.9 Watt Maximalverbrauch.
Macht es hier eigentlich Sinn die VCore noch weiter zu senken um auch da unter 84 Watt zu bleiben, oder ist das wurst?

Des weiteren lief eine Stunde Prime95 Large FFTs auch ohne Errors oder Probleme durch und mit weit unter 70°C.

Intel Burn Test V2 lief auch schon insgesamt etwa 40 Minuten mit unterschiedlichen Speichergrößen, auch das ohne Probleme.

Ich hoffe die CPU läuft so nun stabil trotz Spannungssenkung, dann bin ich so absolut zufrieden und brauche keinen neuen Kühler und auch nicht den Umbaustreß und kann die Leistungsbeschränkung weg lassen.
Übrigens ohne die 84-Watt-Leistungsbeschränkung hat die CPU trotz etwa 85-86°C Maximaltemperatur noch nicht gethrottelt, ist das normal? Wann geht das Throtteln denn los?

Was das Köpfen der CPU angeht, da kann man aber viel verkehrt machen und die CPU schrotten, oder?
Was wird da eigentlich genau gemacht und wie montiert man danach den Kühler ohne das was kaputt geht?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Einfach mal ein YouTube Video ansehen, das erkärt sich dann von selbst . 
CPU Prozessor Kopfen Liquid Metall vs Warmeleitpaste [DEUTSCH] - YouTube


----------



## Narbennarr (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Wenn du es noch kühler haben willst, köpf das Ding. Das kann wahre Wunder bewirken .



Ich stimme dir zwar im Allgemeinen zu, doch weiß ich nicht wie ratsam es ist, dass einem User zu empfehlen, der bereits Unsicherheiten bei Montieren von Kühler und der WLP Verteilung hat.

@Tim1974:
Das du dein System gerne kühl haben willst verstehe ich, doch wann erreichst du unrealistischen Auslastungszenarien von prime im Alltag?  73 Grad für prime und einem Heizwell sind doch super. Im Alltag sind es vermutlich eher 10 Grad weniger. Ich sehe da keinen Handlungsbedarf. Die CPU throttelt erst bei ~ 100 Grad.
Einen 4790k habe ich trotz NH-D15 mit prime95 version 28 schon auf 90 Grad gebracht, ohne OC


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Das waren wir alle mal, Narbennarr .

Ich würde auch erst mal gucken wie die Temperaturen beim Spielen sind. Ich glaube kaum, dass du die CPU dauerhaft unter Volllast betreibst.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ja, aber die 73°C Maximaltemperatur hatte ich auch nur dank Undervolting, sonst wären es nach einer Stunde Prime95 Small FFT sicher mindestens 86°C gewesen, wenn dann noch die Grafikkarte auch auf 100% läuft, wären es über 90°C bei der CPU geworden...

Wenn er mit dem Undervolting stabil läuft und das tut er wie es momentan aussieht, dann ist auch alles gut und ich lasse es so.
Das mit dem Köpfen ist mir noch zu riskant, auch wenn es in den Videos sehr gut erklärt wird und nicht unschaffbar aussieht. Da mein PC über 3 Jahre alt ist, hab ich vor der Hardware eh nicht mehr so viel Respekt wie in der Garantiezeit.
Wenn man nun aber die CPU köpft und von dem Flüssigmetall doch etwas die Kontakte berührt und es einen Kurzschluss gäbe, wäre die CPU doch vermutlich im Eimer, oder?
Kann es dann sogar passieren, daß der Kurzschluss in der CPU auch das ganze Mainboard und Grafikkarte mit schrottet?


----------



## Narbennarr (24. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Mainboard kann man damit auch platt bekommen, Grafikkarte eher nicht, außer du schmierst die auch mit Flüssigmetall voll 
Denk dran, das Prime absolut unrealistisch ist. Small FFT erst recht, wenn du jetzt noch prime verion 28 im Einsatz hast, bis du deutlich höher als du jemals im Alltag kommen wirst, selbst wenn du zockst


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ja, ich hab Prime95 28.10 Build 1.
Hab Small FFT mal eine Stunde parallel zu Furmark (mit höchsten Einstellungen) laufen lassen, die GPU war maximal bei 60°C, die CPU maximal bei 80°C, wohlbemerkt jetzt wo ich schon undervolte! Aber kein Absturz oder Error, lief alles sauber.
Beim Spielen von Far Cry 4 über eine Stunde wird die GPU ca 57-59°C warm und die CPU liegt bei ca. 51°C
Auch der Intel Burn Test V2 bringt die CPU jetzt nichtmal mehr auf 70°C.

Was mich interessieren würde, was passiert wenn man Prime95 Version 28 zusammen mit Furmark eine Stunde lang mit dem intel boxed Kühler auf einem i7-4770K ohne Undervolting laufen lassen würde, erreicht die CPU dann 100°C oder mehr?


----------



## taglicht (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Also ich bin über deine Temperaturen doch etwas überrascht. Nicht falsch verstehen, sind ja immer noch im grünen Bereich und beim Zocken solltest du noch gut Luft nach oben haben. Prime ist eben keine Alltagssituation. 

Dennoch, ich habe das selbe Case, zwar eine andere CPU, betreibe diese derzeit @Stock mit einer vom Board vorgegebenen VCore von 1,23 und erreiche bei Small FTTs nicht einmal die 52 Grad, egal wie lange die Kiste läuft. Mit optimierter VCore wäre sicherlich noch mehr drin.

Bevor du da also lange rumdokterst, würde ich in der Tat einen Kühlerwechsel in Betracht ziehen. Ich empfehle zumeist den Dark Rock Pro 3, aber der NH D15 tuts natürlich auch.

Ach und die Art wie du die WLP aufträgst, ich bevorzuge das saubere Auftragen bis eine absolut plane Oberfläche entsteht, nur so dick, dass der Aufdruck auf dem DIE geradeso nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Der Klecks in der Mitte tuts aber sicherlich auch und kostet weit weniger Nerven!

Es kommt allerdings auch immer darauf an, welche Paste, CPU und welchen Kühler du benutzt. Bei Pasten mit sehr geringer Viskosität ist der Klecks in der Mitte beispielsweise nicht zu empfehlen, da sie sich dann nicht ausreichend verteilt. Ein Blick auf den Beipackzettel hilft, die Hersteller geben zumeist eine entsprechende Auftragemethode vor.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab Prime95 28.10 Build 1.
> Hab Small FFT mal eine Stunde parallel zu Furmark (mit höchsten Einstellungen) laufen lassen, die GPU war maximal bei 60°C, die CPU maximal bei 80°C, wohlbemerkt jetzt wo ich schon undervolte! Aber kein Absturz oder Error, lief alles sauber.
> Beim Spielen von Far Cry 4 über eine Stunde wird die GPU ca 57-59°C warm und die CPU liegt bei ca. 51°C
> Auch der Intel Burn Test V2 bringt die CPU jetzt nichtmal mehr auf 70°C.
> ...



Die CPU throttelt, da prime die durchschnittliche spezifizierte TDP der CPU weit überschreitet



taglicht schrieb:


> Also ich bin über deine Temperaturen doch etwas überrascht. Nicht falsch verstehen, sind ja immer noch im grünen Bereich und beim Zocken solltest du noch gut Luft nach oben haben. Prime ist eben keine Alltagssituation.
> 
> Dennoch, ich habe das selbe Case, zwar eine andere CPU, betreibe diese derzeit @Stock mit einer vom Board vorgegebenen VCore von 1,23 und erreiche bei Small FTTs nicht einmal die 52 Grad, egal wie lange die Kiste läuft. Mit optimierter VCore wäre sicherlich noch mehr drin.



Ein Haswell wird deutlich heißer als ein Skylake. Vor allem vor Devils Canyon



taglicht schrieb:


> Bevor du da also lange rumdokterst, würde ich in der Tat einen Kühlerwechsel in Betracht ziehen. Ich empfehle zumeist den Dark Rock Pro 3, aber der NH D15 tuts natürlich auch.



Ein Kühlerwechsel ist hier nicht zwingend nötig. Erstens sind die Temps normal, zweitens im grünen Bereich und ein Wechsel bringt vermutlich gerade mal 5-10 Grad - im Idealfall.
Den DRP3 sehe ich kaum noch als sinvolle Alternative zum D15.



taglicht schrieb:


> Ach und die Art wie du die WLP aufträgst, ich bevorzuge das saubere Auftragen bis eine absolut plane Oberfläche entsteht, nur so dick, dass der Aufdruck auf dem DIE geradeso nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Der Klecks in der Mitte tuts aber sicherlich auch und kostet weit weniger Nerven!
> 
> Es kommt allerdings auch immer darauf an, welche Paste, CPU und welchen Kühler du benutzt. Bei Pasten mit sehr geringer Viskosität ist der Klecks in der Mitte beispielsweise nicht zu empfehlen, da sie sich dann nicht ausreichend verteilt. Ein Blick auf den Beipackzettel hilft, die Hersteller geben zumeist eine entsprechende Auftragemethode vor.



Ich glaube nicht das die WLP hier soviel reißen wird, egal welche, egal wie aufgetragen. Die Temps sind nicht auffällig hoch und beim Haswell limitiert eh das TIM zwischen DIE und HS.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

doppelpost-sorry


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe, warum kann eine Software die TDP der CPU überschreiten, warum läßt die CPU und das BIOS das mit "Auto"-Einstellungen zu?

Zur boxed-Kühlung, da würde dann die Temperatur bis rund 100°C gehen und dann gethrottelt werden?
Kann die CPU dadurch Schaden nehmen, wenn sie öfter mit um die 100°C und deutlich überhöhter TDP, also über 100 Watt betrieben wird? 

Zu meinem Versuch mit Prime95 Small FFT und Furmark kombiniert, muß ich hinzufügen, daß dabei mein 12cm Rückwandlüfter nur mit ca. 430 U/min lief, nun läuft er voll auf ca. 1400 U/min, ist allerdings so einfach zu laut und eine Zwischenstufe gibts anscheinend nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum man prime und furmark gleichzeitig testet.....willst du dein Netzteil testen?


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum man prime und furmark gleichzeitig testet.....willst du dein Netzteil testen?



Nee, das sind Hardcoretests, damit will man checken, ob das System unter allen Umständen stabil läuft


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Genau, es geht darum zu Testen was als Worst-Case-Szenario an Temperaturen entstehen kann, wenn alle Komponenten nahezu maximal ausgelastet sind. Ob das Kühlkonzept dann noch aufgeht oder ob sich zu viel Wärme staut und irgendeine Komponante zu heiß wird.
Ginge es nun um die Funktionsprüfung, könne man die Komponanten auch einzelnd testen, abgesehen vom Netzteil.

In meinem Fall lief alles stabil und nichts wurde zu heiß.
Diesmal mit voller Drehzahl des 12cm-Rückwandlüfters lag die maximale CPU-Kerntemperatur 3 Grad niedriger als gestern mit gedrosseltem Rückwandlüfter, auch die GPU blieb etwa 2-3 Grad kühler durch die bessere Gehäuseentlüftung.
VCore 1.050 Volt scheint bei mir also problemlos zu funktionieren.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe, warum kann eine Software die TDP der CPU überschreiten, warum läßt die CPU und das BIOS das mit "Auto"-Einstellungen zu?



Die TDP die Intel angibt ist ein durschnittlicher Wert bei "normalen" Gebrauch. Weiß nicht mehr genau den Wortlaut, aber in irgendeinem Dokument schreiben die was von "typical" oder "normal Usage" irgendwie so. Was jetzt der normale Gebrauch ist, ist natürlich schwer zu sagen, aber prime ist es sicher NICHT 

In den Specs der CPUs steht es dann so:


> Thermal Design Power (TDP) steht für die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme (in Watt), die der Prozessor beim Betrieb auf *Basisfrequenz *ableitet, wenn alle Kerne *bei einer von Intel definierten*, hochkomplexen *Arbeitslast *aktiv sind



Wenn du also die CPU mit normalen Programmen belastet (Videoschnitt, Spiele..was es hatl so gibt), wird man deutlich näher an den 90W liegen.


----------



## MfDoom (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Was ich an deiner Stelle mal probieren würde ist den Festplattenkäfig vorne auszubauen damit dei 2 vorderen Lüfter ohne Widerstand Frischluft reinbringen können. 
Den Käfig entweder ganz ausbauen oder zumindest so, das der obere der Vorderen ungestört einbläst. Der befördert Luft über und unter deine Graka, das dürfte ein klein wenig Verbesserung bringen.


----------



## taglicht (25. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Mir ist klar, dass mein Skylake von Haus aus schon Kühler läuft, auch hatte ich gesagt, dass seine Temps absolut im Rahmen sind. Da ers aber dennoch gerne etwas Kühler hätte, bietet sich meiner Ansicht nach dennoch ein Kühlerwechsel an, wo man in einem Aufwasch auch direkt ne ordentliche Paste dazwischen schmieren kann. Hier 5 bis 10 Grad, da noch mal 2 bis 3 und in der Summe hat der TE dann doch erreicht, was er möchte. Obs nötig ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.

Lg


----------



## Tim1974 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Was den Festplattenkäfig angeht, in dem unteren 3,5" ist die HDD im oberen 2,5" ist die SSD drinn. Eventuell fliegt die Festplatte bald raus und es kommt eine weitere große SSD dazu, oder die kleine SSD und HDD werden gegen eine noch größere SSD getauscht, hängt von der Preisentwicklung ab.
Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht, daß sich die Käfige bei dem Gehäuse einfach so entfernen lassen, oder doch?
Noch mehr Lüfter will ich auch nicht einbauen, insgesamt gibt es in dem PC ja schon 9 Lüfter, inklusive Netzteil, CPU und 3 auf der Grafikkarte.

Das einzige was mich ärgert ist der 120mm bequiet Silent Wings 2 Lüfter an der Rückwand, der ist mit ca. 450 U/min zwar leise, fördert aber nicht so viel Luft, wenn ich versuche ihn höher zu stellen, gehts erst wieder mit ca. 1450 U/min, dann schafft er es sogar die CPU-Kerntemperatur um ca. 3°C unter Volllast abzusenken, auch die Grafikkarte ist dann paar Grad kühler, aber dann ist er für mich unerträglich laut!


----------



## Narbennarr (26. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Einfach die vier Schrauben lösen und ggf die in der Front und Käfig rausziehen

http://eu.coolermaster.com/de/xresserver01-DLFILE-de1401170021a45c-de14011700363cb0.html Seite 10


----------



## S!lent dob (29. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich ärgert ist der 120mm bequiet Silent Wings 2 Lüfter an der Rückwand, der ist mit ca. 450 U/min zwar leise, fördert aber nicht so viel Luft, wenn ich versuche ihn höher zu stellen, gehts erst wieder mit ca. 1450 U/min, dann schafft er es sogar die CPU-Kerntemperatur um ca. 3°C unter Volllast abzusenken, auch die Grafikkarte ist dann paar Grad kühler, aber dann ist er für mich unerträglich laut!



Öhm, beschreib mal wie du das vorgehst....
Per se würde ich dir da entweder ein Drehpoti empfehlen oder den guten alten statischen 7V Adapter. Wenn du, wie beschrieben, einen Hitzestau hast wirkt eine gute Entlüftung in der Tat Wunder


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Also ich kann im BIOS diverse Faktoren für PWM für besagten Gehäuselüfter manuell einstellen, nur tut sich dadurch nicht merkbar etwas.
Im wesentlichen läuft der 120er wohl nur mit rund 500 und mit rund 1500 U/min, meist lasse ich ihn mit 500 U/min laufen, weil der PC sonst viel zu laut wäre.
Ich dachte die beiden 140er-Lüfter an der Gehäuseoberseite würden genug entlüften, die laufen jeweils mit rund 900 U/min, haben aber noch ein enges Mesh-Gitter und Staubschutzfilter, gegen den sie ankämpfen müssen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß der 120er in der Rückwand da noch so viel bringt...

Hab schon überlegt, ob ich einfach einen neuen Lüfter für die Rückwand kaufe, der sich per PWM wirklich regeln läßt, oder einen, der halt nicht über 1000 U/min dreht.


----------



## Meroveus (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab Prime95 28.10 Build 1.
> Hab Small FFT mal eine Stunde parallel zu Furmark (mit höchsten Einstellungen) laufen lassen, die GPU war maximal bei 60°C, die CPU maximal bei 80°C, wohlbemerkt jetzt wo ich schon undervolte! Aber kein Absturz oder Error, lief alles sauber.
> Beim Spielen von Far Cry 4 über eine Stunde wird die GPU ca 57-59°C warm und die CPU liegt bei ca. 51°C



Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen gestöbert und kam zu folgendem Entschluss:

- Prime benutzt AVX und FMA3 Befehle, für den "normalen Nutze" oder "Gamer" sind diese Befehle nicht von Bedeutung
- Prime wird hauptächlich zum Stabilität testen genutzt (vom eigentlichen Zweck der Primzahlberechnung mal abgesehen ), weil es moderne Befehle unterstützt und eine CPU sehr gut Auslastet, viele verwechseln das mit "unnötig belastet". Durch effiziente Auslastung ensteht nunmal ein höherer Verbrauch
- alles unter 85° wird bei Haswell als ungefährlich eingestuft
- GPU´s sind bis weit über 90° Spezifiziert 

Du erreichst unter Prime + Furmark eine CPU Temperatur von 80° und im normalen Spielebetrieb 51° (FC4), wo bitte ist jetzt deine Sorge, die nach köpfen oder Kühlerwechsel verlangt (vielleicht hab ich das überlesen) ?


----------



## S!lent dob (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also ich kann im BIOS diverse Faktoren für PWM für besagten Gehäuselüfter manuell einstellen, nur tut sich dadurch nicht merkbar etwas.



Ist den ein PWM Lüfter angeschlossen, oder ein 3-Pin?
Das klingt für mich nach 
1 Tempgesteuert = 500U/min
2 Volles Rohr

Evtl kannst du die Zieltemp verändern?


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Du erreichst unter Prime + Furmark eine CPU Temperatur von 80° und im normalen Spielebetrieb 51° (FC4), wo bitte ist jetzt deine Sorge, die nach köpfen oder Kühlerwechsel verlangt (vielleicht hab ich das überlesen) ?



Im Grunde hast Du recht, es gibt kein Problem. Aber mir mißfällt halt seit gut 3 Jahren der Umstand, daß ich trotz des teuren und großen Noctua-Kühlers höhere Temperaturen habe, als früher mit den CPUs mit boxed-Kühler. Ok, das kann man sicher nicht vergleichen, weil jede CPU-Architektur anders war/ist.
Konkreter mißfällt mir, daß ich im BIOS eingreifen mußte, also entweder die maximale TDP auf 84 Watt beschränken, oder aber wie jetzt die VCore manuell senken mußte, um Temperaturen über 85°C bei Prime95 Small FFT zu verhindern, denn hätte ich alles im BIOS auf default belassen und Prime95 SmallFFTs ein paar Stunden laufen lassen, und dann vielleicht noch parallel Furmark, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auf etwa 90°C oder mehr CPU-Maximaltemperatur gekommen.

Nochmal konkreter zu Prime95 und Intel Burn Test V2, wenn ich die mit verschiedenen Einstellungen (also bei Prime95 Small FFTs, Large FFTs usw. beim Intel Burn Test verschiedene Speichergrößen...) eine Stunde durchlaufen lassen und hinterher keine Fehler, also keine Errors und auch natürlich kein Bluescreen gesehen habe, kann ich dann fest davon ausgehen, daß die CPU hardwareseitig 100%ig ok ist und mit der eingestellten VCore auch absolut stabil läuft?


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Doppelpost


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Du hast sehr wahrscheinlich einen Wärmestau, da bringen auch tausend Lüfter die raussäuseln nix. Bring Frischluft zum Kühler hin
Du könntest auch eine Tube einbauen, in deine Seitentür. Einfacher ist es die Festplattenkäfige auszubauen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Zu den Lüftern, das liegt an deinem Board. Hab den selben Schrott. GB Z97x Gaming 5. Das sind zwar 4 Pin Anschlüsse aber die können kein PWM-Signal verarbeiten. Das können nur die beiden CPU und CPU_opt-Fan-Anschlüsse. Nimm einfach 3-Pin Lüfter. Finde das eine Frechheit von Gigabyte, aber ich hörte sind nicht die Einzigsten, die sowas verbauen.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast Du recht, es gibt kein Problem. Aber mir mißfällt halt seit gut 3 Jahren der Umstand, daß ich trotz des teuren und großen Noctua-Kühlers höhere Temperaturen habe, als früher mit den CPUs mit boxed-Kühler. Ok, das kann man sicher nicht vergleichen, weil jede CPU-Architektur anders war/ist.



Ist halt einfach so. Du kannst einen Haswell nicht so weit runterbekommen wie seine Vorgänger oder die Skylakes. Selbst wenn das TIM zwischen HS und Die besser wäre, ist Haswell bei den Taktraten und der VCore einfach warm. Mit prime und AVX sowieso.
Selbst mit ner Wakü schafft man mit dem Teil keine Temperaturwunder, ohne köpfen schon gar nicht.

Schalte doch einfach deine Überwachungstools ab und lösche prime&co. Freue dich über einen leisen, schnellen Rechner, der absolut in seiner Temperaturtoleranz liegt!


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Zu den Lüftern, das liegt an deinem Board. Hab den selben Schrott. GB Z97x Gaming 5. Das sind zwar 4 Pin Anschlüsse aber die können kein PWM-Signal verarbeiten. Das können nur die beiden CPU und CPU_opt-Fan-Anschlüsse. Nimm einfach 3-Pin Lüfter. Finde das eine Frechheit von Gigabyte, aber ich hörte sind nicht die Einzigsten, die sowas verbauen.



Danke für die Information, ich bin ja bei der Grafikkarte bereits wieder zu Asus zurück gekehrt und werde das beim nächsten Mainboard vermutlich auch wieder tun.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ist halt einfach so. Du kannst einen Haswell nicht so weit runterbekommen wie seine Vorgänger oder die Skylakes. Selbst wenn das TIM zwischen HS und Die besser wäre, ist Haswell bei den Taktraten und der VCore einfach warm. Mit prime und AVX sowieso.
> Selbst mit ner Wakü schafft man mit dem Teil keine Temperaturwunder, ohne köpfen schon gar nicht.



Was mich nur immer wieder wundert und verunsichert ist, daß hier im Forum ab und an Leute auftauchen, die Haswells mit viel niedrigeren Temperaturen haben, warum auch immer...


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

köpfen,undervolten und dann noch einen sehr guten Kühler oder gar wakü....deutlich kühler sind auch die Haswell-E CPU (5820k etc)
Ohne beispiel kann man nur raten. Für einen 4770k/4790k etc gilt leider -> warm


----------



## Meroveus (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was mich nur immer wieder wundert und verunsichert ist, daß hier im Forum ab und an Leute auftauchen, die Haswells mit viel niedrigeren Temperaturen haben, warum auch immer...



- Unterschiedliche Streuung was Verarbeitung und Qualität des TIM´s angeht ebenso wie -> Chip Güte -> daraus resultierende VCore - Prime Version / Tests davon (Small - Large - Blend - Custom) - Märchen (Lügen) - Umgebungstemperaturen - Kühler - Gehäuse

Es ist absolut unnötig / unmöglich seine CPU mit einer anderen zu vergleichen.


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Mein 4790k war @4,6 ghz mit dem NH D15 bei ca. 67°C (Wenn ich mich recht erinnere). Dei aktuelle Prime-Version ist natürlich noch mal eine andere Geschichte.
Natürlich solltest du hier im Forum keine Werte glauben, ohne sie selbst verifiziert zu haben


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

aber niemals prime, kleine FFT größe.
Den 4790k@1.2V@nh-d15 bekomme ich bei kleinen FFTs bereits unter 27.9 auf gute 75grad, bis zu 90 grad bei version 28^^

67grad sind eher bei großen FFTs/Blend und/oder geköpft drin^^


----------



## MfDoom (30. November 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich meine ja, im normalen Gebrauch waren die temps so etwa


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Was ich immer noch nicht begreife, was aber sehr entscheidend für die Temperaturen bei Prime95 ist, wie die VCore automatisch ermittelt wird?

Ich hab meinen i7-4770K mit zwei Boards betrieben, auf dem ersten, einem Asrock mit Z87 Chipsatz lag laut BIOS automatisch eine VCore von etwa 1.034 Volt an und die CPU schien damit auch stabil zu laufen.
Dann bin ich wegen allerlei Ungereimtheiten nach etwa einem Jahr auf das jetzige Board (Gigabyte GA Z97X Gaming5) gewechselt und dort lag automatisch eine Vcore von 1.1 Volt an, ausgegeben wurde aber immer ca. 1.176 Volt, also viel höher als beim ersten Board! 
Dementsprechend heißer wurde auch die CPU bei Prime95.
Nun hab ich mich an der VCore des ersten Boards orientiert und bin manuell immer weiter runter gegangen, bis ich letztlich unter 1 Volt angekommen war. Bei ca. 0.995 Volt gabs die ersten Bluescreens, also bin ich wieder rauf und hab immer Prime95 getestet, damals war ich dann der Meinung die CPU würde mit etwa 1.03 Volt (genau weiß ich es leider nicht mehr!) auch mit dem Gigabyte-Board stabil laufen, tat sie meistens auch, aber ab und an schmierte der Rechner ab, bootete einfach neu, Kernel-Power-41 Meldung... Seltsamerweise meist im lastarmen Betrieb, wobei Prime95 stabil stunden lang ohne Warnings oder Errors durch lief!
Damals hats mir dann gelangt und ich hab die VCore wieder auf "Auto" gesetzt und stattdessen wie gesagt ein Power-Limit von 84 Watt eingetragen, womit die CPU auch bei Prime95 SmallFFTs unter 80°C blieb, aber ich verschenkte so minimal Rechenleistung, weil ich vermutlich den Turbomodus damit etwas kastriert habe.

Nun hab ich ja wie erwähnt die VCore doch wieder manuell gesenkt und auf 1.050 Volt festgelegt, damit ist er noch kühler als mit den 84 Watt Powerlimit und 1.176 Volt, und er kann seine volle Leistung bringen, stabil scheint es so auch zu sein. 

Aber letztendlich doch alles ziemlich verwundertlich, das zwei Boards bei ein und der selben CPU automatisch so unterschiedliche VCores einstellen.


----------



## taglicht (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Wo ist das verwunderlich? Nimm doch als Beispiel mal Asus. Da liegt von Haus aus auch eine deutlich höhere Spannung an als bei anderen Herstellern. Der Grund sind dann eben Dinge wie Asus Turbo Core etc. Was nichts anderes als Overclocking ist. Und damit auch die letzte Montags-CPU stabil läuft, liegt die Standard-VCore eben deutlich höher.

Im UEFI dahingehend Hand anlegen zu müssen, ist wirklich nichts besonderes. Bei mir gings per Default auch hoch bis circa 1,35 Volt und resultierte in Prime-Temps von annähernd 70 Grad – wohlgemerkt auf einem Skylake! Aktuell liege ich gemittelt immer knapp vor oder über 50 Grad, je nach Raumtemperatur... Wenn die Frau friert, muss aus der Bude halt erstmal ne Sauna gemacht werden!

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn – ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Ist doch eigentlich alles gut!


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hast du denn auch mal geguckt ob die Taktraten auf beiden Boards identisch sind? Viele Boards schalten eine kleine "mini-"übertaktung an, ohne den User zufragen. Dabei wird die höchste Turbostufe auf alle 4-Kerne geschaltet.
Wenn der 4770k wirklich auf Standard läuft sollte bei Belastung aller 4 Kerne (also prime etc.) 3.7 Ghz anliegen. Die 3.9Ghz gibt es nämlich eigentlich nur, wenn nur 1 Kern ausgelastet wird.
Die Hersteller aktivieren aber standardmäßig oft eine Funktion, die die 3.9Ghz auf alle Kerne legt. Gleichzeitig wird die VCore dann deutlich zu hoch angesetzt - muss ja stabil sein. Bei meinem 4790k waren es damals 0,7-1V mehr -> locker 10 Grad@prime 

Rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, dass ein 4770k eher bei 1.0XX V liegten sollte als bei 1.1XX V (jede CPU ist da anders)


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> wie gesagt ein Power-Limit von 84 Watt eingetragen, womit die CPU auch bei Prime95 SmallFFTs unter 80°C blieb, aber ich verschenkte so minimal Rechenleistung, weil ich vermutlich den Turbomodus damit etwas kastriert habe.



Du verschenkst damit keine Leistung, zumindest nicht in Spielen. Mir ist noch keins untergekommen was ansatzweise an der TDP nagt. Werte die ich von gestern Abend noch in Erinnerung habe:

- Prime 95 28.10 -> ~170 Watt
- World of Warcraft -> 88 Watt
- NBA 2K17 -> 105 Watt

Ist also noch ein bisschen Luft zu den 140 Watt TDP die mein Prozessor hat (trotz etwas OC).


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich dachte, wenn ich z.B. ein Video konvertiere oder ähnliches, daß ich dabei dann etwas Leistung mit den 84 Watt Powerlimit verlieren würde, weil die CPU nicht sofort volles Rohr losrechnen kann.
Zumindest wenn Prime95 oder intel burn Test lief, kann ich mit HWinfo64 gut verfolgen wie der Leistungsausschlag zu Beginn ist. Da geht es in Sekundenbruchteilen auf ca. 100 Watt rauf, mit dem Powerlimit dann erstmal nur auf ca. 80 Watt bis er sich dann langsam nahe der 84 Watt einpendelt.

Ohne das Powerlimit, aber mit niedrigerer VCore geht es maximal bis jetzt nur bis ca. 86 Watt bei Prime95 Small FFTs und auch das erst nach längerer Laufzeit.
Beim intel burn Test bekommt man ja ein Ergebnis angezeigt also in meinem Fall etwa 105 GFlops, wenn ich mit maximalem RAM teste, davor mit dem Powerlimit waren es dann glaub ich nur ca. 99 GFlops.


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich konvertiere heute abend mal ein Video und geb dir morgen bescheid, wie es sich mit dem Verbrauch im Vergleich zu Prime verhält. Ich denke nicht das ich dabei an die TPD Grenze stoße.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Wenn ich ein Video konvertiere (100% CPU last) Geht meine CPU auf ca 100W hoch, genau so im mit dem Intel Tool.
prime macht mal eben 145W bei small ffts.

Prime hat nix mit realer Auslastung zu tun^^

5820@3.6Ghz all core und 1.065V


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Übrigens, mein kleiner Rechner hat auf dem i3-2100 nun den Noctua NH-L12 mit 120mm Lüfter und geht bei 100% Last auf 4 Threats beim Videoencoden auf gerade mal 45°C Maximaltemperatur und das bei nur rund 630 U/min des Lüfters! 

Bei gleicher Aufgabe ging er mit dem intel-boxed-Kühler auf ca. 57°C bei etwa 1300 U/min Lüfterdrehzahl!


----------



## Meroveus (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

So ich habe gestern Abend ein Video Konvertiert und kam auf 143 Watt Verbrauch (Signatur CPU 140W TDP). Ich denke das du mit deiner CPU @ Stock, definitiv innerhalb der Festgeschriebenen TDP bleiben wirst.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Das Powerlimit hab ich ja auch gelöscht, aber spricht etwas dagegen die CPU mit 1.050 Volt statt 1.176 Volt VCore zu betreiben?
Prime95 (alle Tests) und Intel Burn Test läuft so ja auch ohne jegliche Errors, Fehler oder Bluescreens und er wird halt weniger warm und ist insgesamt vermutlich auch energiesparender mit der gesenkten Vcore, oder?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Gar nichts, zumal ich glaube das die 1.050 die eigentliche "stock vcore sind". Leider hast du noch nicht gesagt wie hoch die CPU bei prime und intel tool boostet :\


----------



## Meroveus (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gar nichts, zumal ich glaube das die 1.050 die eigentliche "stock vcore sind". Leider hast du noch nicht gesagt wie hoch die CPU bei prime und intel tool boostet :\



Richtig, die "eigentlich" Vcore bewegt sich ~ 1.05 Volt. Je nach VID (von Intel vorgegeben) kommen da schonmal höher "Auto" Spannungen zu stande -> Diese Vorgabe ist bedingt durch die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen CPUs, die bei der Herstellung nicht zu vermeiden sind (z.B. Qualität des Wafers). Das Board leitet davon automatisch die Versorgungspannung (Vcc) ab, die man landläufig als auch manuell einstellbare CPU-Spannung oder VCore bezeichnet. Innerhalb dieser Festlegung gibts natürlich wiederum Abweichungen (z.B. Position des Chips auf dem Wafer, innen = besser), so dass man die VID zwar als Richtwert nehmen kann, im konkreten Fall aber jede CPU erst einmal wirklich austesten sollte. 

Sprich, ist das ganze stabil, spricht nichts dagegen .


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Was meinst du mit "wie hoch boostet"?
Die VCore scheint sich da nicht zu ändern, laut HWinfo64, der Takt schwankt zwischen knapp 4000 MHz und 3500 MHz, der Verbrauch geht nun beim Small FFTs auf maximal ca. 86 Watt.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Noctua NH D15, der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Starte prime small-ffts. Nebenbei lässt du zum beispiel cpu-z laufen und guckst wo der Takt der CPU liegt während prime (oder das Intel Tool) läuft. Optimalerweise schickst du uns einen Screen wo prime und CPU-Z laufen.

Die Sache ist, dass ein 4770k von Haus aus irgendwo grob im Bereich von 1.050V läuft, mal etwas mehr mal etwas weniger. Meroveus hat das ja einen Post vorher erklärt. Die 1.17V, die dein Board anlegt sind schon eine ziemlich großzügige Spannung. Das kann jetzt daran liegen, dass der Boardhersteller das ganze etwas großzügiger implementiert hat, oder es liegt eine minimale Übertaktung an, was ich hier schonmal erwähnt habe.
Ist beim 4790k das gleiche, eigentlich sollte der bei ~ 1.15V liegen, dank dem ganzen all-core Turbo gedöns, was die Hersteller gerne aktivieren, läuft er dann eher bei 1.25V und die Leute haben hier reihenweise 90 Grad + beklagt


----------

